# what do you do for a living?



## Frantastic (Mar 24, 2010)

I've been a busy little bee in the last two weeks searching for a job. I want a new start and new career but don't really know where to look or where to start so it got me thinking....

....what do other diabetics do for a living? whats their career choice? where does diabetic Joe Bloggs work?

I'll start it off!

i am currently unemployed.

exciting isn't it. Looking forward to hearing form you all

fran x


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Fran 

I'm something of a jack-of-all-trades. I'm an actor by training, but it's hard to get work. I freelance whenever I can, running workshops and courses etc. I also have done a bit of freelance writing.

I currently work in a theatre as the Box Office manager, and look after loads of other admin and some bits of finance.


----------



## AndyS (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi Fran

I'm an I.T. Manager 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## PhilT (Mar 24, 2010)

I work for the UK Border Agency.


----------



## Akasha (Mar 24, 2010)

I am a payroll administrator. 
My other half (also diabetic) is a I.T technician by training, currently unemployed.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm among the unwaged at the moment too, but job hunting as we speak.


----------



## MargB (Mar 24, 2010)

I am an administrator working in an IT Department looking after payment of invoices, contractors hours, etc. etc.


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 24, 2010)

*Hi Fran*

I do accounts up to management accounts and also look after the company HR - my husband is a financial controller


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 24, 2010)

Sprog biomedical scientist at Brighton uni and I work part time as a sprog biomedical scientist at the hospital in Eastbourne, I'm about to go on a rotation through the clinical chemistry department in Pathology. Two days a week work in term time and then full time in my holidays.


----------



## purpleshadez (Mar 24, 2010)

I too work in IT, currently doing infrastructure management. I also design web based reporting tools.


----------



## shiv (Mar 24, 2010)

i live/work in a community of adults with learning difficulties.


----------



## Rainbow (Mar 24, 2010)

I teach children with profound and multiple learning difficulties.


----------



## RWJ (Mar 24, 2010)

I am a Project Manager with a major construction company. Involves quite a lot of site walking including climbing up and down a six storey building - good exercise but gotta keep a close eye on my sugar levels during the day.


----------



## randomange (Mar 24, 2010)

Medical Biochemist by training, currently in the final stages of a Biochemistry PhD.


----------



## NiVZ (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello,

I'm another IT worker (quite a lot of us so far).

Current job is for Local Council doing Desktop and Software support.  It involves setting up lots of computers ready to use, creating automatic software package installs and quite a bit of programming to make repetitive tasks quicker.

I'm quite lucky that I can turn my hand to anything with electricity and buttons (read gadgets) very easily - but make up for this by being rubbish at anything manual, especially DIY.

NiVZ


----------



## ChrisP (Mar 24, 2010)

Me, I'm just a lawn mower. You can tell me by the way I walk!

Sorry could not resist that quote!

I'm sort of an IT engineer working in TV industry.

Not nearly as interesting as it doesn't sound.

Chris


----------



## am64 (Mar 24, 2010)

ChrisP said:


> Me, I'm just a lawn mower. You can tell me by the way I walk!
> 
> Sorry could not resist that quote!
> 
> ...



and geneisis fan !!
me i was trained as an architect but am unemployed as well


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm a part time legal secretary.  Worked for my dad for 22 years but my brother has just taken over so now work for him as well as my dad.  I used to run the office but had Jessica 10 years ago and as she was ill from the day she was born have not been able to go back full time or do what I was doing.

Thank goodness I worked for my dad, I would be up that creek with no paddle.   

I also do loads and loads in the children's diabetes world but don't get paid for it.


----------



## sasha1 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm kind of a jack of all trades ... worked in retail, pub/club bar supervisor, Qualified to work with children/young adults with physical and mental disabilities (Social Care) .

But since having Nathan I'm a full time single mam .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz (Mar 24, 2010)

I've been driving buses for 22 years now.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 24, 2010)

Notch up another IT Professional! 

Currently working with my brother in law providing IT services to a couple of medium sized manufacturing companies.

But used to work for HSBC Bank (booo!) and then Safeway (before that nasty Morrisons took them over!)


----------



## susieq987 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re-Training*

Hi I'm an A&E nurse  and have been for 15 years, currently not working full time as I've had enough and start my re-training as a midwife very soon x


----------



## D_G (Mar 24, 2010)

Not an IT proffessional im afraid!

I work in a preschool - children 3-5s

Yea i know im mad lol!!


----------



## scotty (Mar 24, 2010)

I am a trained chef, but unemployed at the moment because i can not get a job that doesent consist of 50-60 hours a week doing split shifts


----------



## Corrine (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm in Business Support/Project management for a world leading global company in Occupational Psychology.....not that glam either I'm afraid!


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 24, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> But used to work for HSBC Bank (booo!) and then Safeway (before that nasty Morrisons took them over!)



Do you remember Marc Hreben? French beardy weirdy of IT? If you did work in IT at the head office in Hayes that is!


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2010)

scotty said:


> I am a trained chef, but unemployed at the moment because i can not get a job that doesent consist of 50-60 hours a week doing split shifts



ooooh scotty if you ever set your own business up i have been a KP since i was 17 in various bars/resturents just a heads up like lol.


----------



## grahams mum (Mar 24, 2010)

Finish My Studies In Italy As A Teacher Now In England A Simple Laundry Assistant In A Nursing Home ( I Dont Assist Anybody I Am The Only Laundry Lady There With Bank Staff When I Dont Work )


----------



## tracey w (Mar 24, 2010)

Done lots of things, currently is sales, selling new houses.


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2010)

Just wanted to say fran really good idea starting this up , we have had this type of thread before but of course with newbies coming in every day it is always nice to revisit something like this x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hiya Fran, I'm a field archaeologist. Currently not in the field but rather stuck in a warehouse counting oyster shells from mid saxon hamwic (southampton) *yawn*. My contract is coming to an end so will be unemployed most likely or working as an office monkey for the city council until another archaeology job comes up


----------



## jatroa (Mar 24, 2010)

Retired editor  - and now wife of a house.


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 24, 2010)

Medical Physicist, I work in radiotherapy.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 24, 2010)

Dispensing tech in Lloyd's Pharmacy - there is another girl in my workplace who is Diabetic too


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 24, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> Do you remember Marc Hreben? French beardy weirdy of IT? If you did work in IT at the head office in Hayes that is!



I did work in the IT head office in Hayes, but didn't cross paths with Marc. A pity really, because I would have appreciated meeting another beardy wierdy, given that I'm one too!


----------



## squidge63 (Mar 24, 2010)

Qualified as a nurse, did nursing for 6years until a health problem stopped me from continuing.
Worked in medical records and became information officer looking after limb centre database.
Did a degree BSc Geography & Computing..
Worked P/T as a bed manager at hammersmith hospital
Admissions and Contracts Co-ordinator.

Now I am not working due to my health problems, haven't worked for several years now.


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 24, 2010)

I've worked in the various parts of the motor trade for almost 30 years now usually in parts departments. I've done cars, buses, trucks, truck bodies and hydraulic systems, in fact the only thing I haven't done is motorcycles now I come to think of it.
I been doing telesales for the last year or so and can honestly say that while it has been very well paid, the level of pressure involved has become unbearable. Now looking for a nice wee driving job, deliveries of any kind would do I'm not fussy and I'm cheap


----------



## jax8008 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm a drug support worker, after 15 years of clerical decided to transfer my skills over to clinical side.  I'm currently off sick due to difficulties surrounding my diabetes (only been diagnosed 12 months) and wanting to return to the safety of being a secretary!!  
Its great to see what other people are doing.


----------



## am64 (Mar 24, 2010)

In response to jimbo ...when we moved from london to caithness a local guy from caithness drove down in his white van with a load slept in it overnight then took all our stuff back he was great even have a bath in our flat !!! It was much cheaper than using a big delivery service i found it on the local community website in caithness ...maybe you could pick up similar ?


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 24, 2010)

am64 said:


> In response to jimbo ...when we moved from london to caithness a local guy from caithness drove down in his white van with a load slept in it overnight then took all our stuff back he was great even have a bath in our flat !!! It was much cheaper than using a big delivery service i found it on the local community website in caithness ...maybe you could pick up similar ?



Not something I had thought about to be honest but, not a bad idea! I will need to look into that.


----------



## RachelT (Mar 24, 2010)

Hospital Pharmacy Technician, Band 5, Checking tech and QA. 

Wahahay!!! Lauren, her diabetic collegue, Me and Debs...we can take over the NHS together!

Seriously, very glad that there's another pharm tech here, especially a community tech, coz i keep trying to explain stuff and i've never worked in community, so it's probably a bit wrong... Still, haven't had to appologise for Boots' shoddy service in ages, either they've got better or eveybody has stopped using them.


----------



## erik (Mar 24, 2010)

hi fran,have been off work for 3years due to major illness,but getting back to fullish fitness,became group2 2years ago,so another obstacle to contend with. am looking for some part-time lecture work,as i am a skilled engineer,but unable to carry on with the physical side of my work,so thought i might pass my skills on to the youngsters,also am finding it diffucult to find work at my age i have just turned 60years young. felt like i was writting out a cv!!!!


----------



## Keaver (Mar 25, 2010)

I run a Special Makeup Effects Company and write childrens books (which is my long term aim versus getting stressed over silly things).


----------



## sandy (Mar 25, 2010)

Another IT type here.


----------



## hotchop (Mar 25, 2010)

Im a multi site retail manager so work stupid hours and drive too much.. but i love it! have been with the same company now since 2001 apart from 2 years between 2007 and 2009 when i played at being a bank manager ( same principles of management! ).... I was sooooo bored I went back to my previous employer!


----------



## Frantastic (Mar 25, 2010)

hey guys
thanks for all your input. its great to hear what everyone else is doing and reassuring to know we all have fairly normal lives.

I think my favourite job i've heard so far is Keaver writing childrens stories! Brilliant! 
I was hoping to get some inspiration on what kind of job i could be looking for but so far IT worker just isn't doing it for me- hehe! 
I think it would also be interesting to know if people think having diabetes has affected their choice of job or made them have to change careers, but maybe we can start a new thread for that one! 

keep posting though, its great to hear from you all. x


----------



## recyclequeen (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi all

I have not worked since december 2002, when i worked for little chef as a supervisor, i was attacked both phyically and mentally by a work colleague, which left me with a depression problem. 

But i have since been studying, i did a humanites course with open university, and i have just finished a a complimentary therapy course, and am now doing a nutrition course, not sure what line i shall go down when i have finished


angie


----------



## am64 (Mar 25, 2010)

Keaver said:


> I run a Special Makeup Effects Company and write childrens books (which is my long term aim versus getting stressed over silly things).



have you published any ?? although i was trained as an architect i did work as a librarian in a primary school ...private and so loads of book budget ive often thought about writing a childrens book about the dogs i know who walk on the common cos i love all the characters they have would you have any advice?


----------



## Keaver (Mar 25, 2010)

Not published yet, still wrapping first books up. 

Have a production co interested but as my firm can sort of run with the editing & promotion (in some ways), I'm not rushing p.

My best advice is to just go write. It sounds like you already have character (dogs) ideas, so just go for it, let it come out

There are tons of websites that explain which 'person' you should write 'the book' in but I found you will find the voice for this once you start.

Also write it because you want to, dismiss any publishing ideas until the book is done!


----------



## am64 (Mar 25, 2010)

Keaver said:


> Not published yet, still wrapping first books up.
> 
> Have a production co interested but as my firm can sort of run with the editing & promotion (in some ways), I'm not rushing p.
> 
> ...



thank you just what i thought ...there is little hope of me returning to architecture...maybe a one off but not perminant ...but I love Childrens books xx


----------



## SacredHeart (Mar 25, 2010)

I think writing the first sentence is actually the hardest bit. I've always found that when writing scripts.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 25, 2010)

I work in a library as a collection audit assistant. fancy title for stock taking. I wander round the shelves with lists of items that should be there then sit at my computer writing about it! I work in a reference library, so no one is allwoed to take books away, they have to be read in one of the reading rooms (or an office if you are staff).


----------



## am64 (Mar 25, 2010)

Caroline said:


> I work in a library as a collection audit assistant. fancy title for stock taking. I wander round the shelves with lists of items that should be there then sit at my computer writing about it! I work in a reference library, so no one is allwoed to take books away, they have to be read in one of the reading rooms (or an office if you are staff).



got any jobs going there caroline ?? Id love to work back in a library My library in the school became the *social it place *to be for many of the girls who would tend to be left out cos they weren't sporty or singers ...but that became my problem in the end it became too popular !! and the new deputy had very old fashioned ideas as to how a library should be !!! I just wanted the kids to love books and feel comfortable with using them


----------



## Carynb (Mar 25, 2010)

I returned to nursing last year after a long break whilst having my children. Must be mad for going back to the NHS!!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 25, 2010)

am64 said:


> got any jobs going there caroline ?? Id love to work back in a library My library in the school became the *social it place *to be for many of the girls who would tend to be left out cos they weren't sporty or singers ...but that became my problem in the end it became too popular !! and the new deputy had very old fashioned ideas as to how a library should be !!! I just wanted the kids to love books and feel comfortable with using them



There are a few vacancies, but am not sure if they are waht you want the main website is www.bl.uk then look for vacanies or working here. Good luck.  

There are also some vacancies in Yorkshire at the Boston Spa site if anyone wants to look


----------



## falcon123 (Mar 25, 2010)

On leaving school I took a PHD in Gynaecology...very boring but gained some useful hands on experience! Toured the world in my early 20s and after 5 unsuccessful marrages I became a Tappist Monk where I took a vow of silence Things went well until I spilt hot tea on a fellow monk's privates and was immediatly expelled for his expletive outburst . I'm afraid my 30s were my dark period, although it is fair to say that due to drinking most of that decade is now a blur. HOWEVER things perked up last year as I won ?9m on the lottery.   Ain't life a bitch! see below:-




















I also have an overactive imagination!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 25, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> On leaving school I took a PHD in Gynaecology...very boring but gained some useful hands on experience! Toured the world in my early 20s and after 5 unsuccessful marrages I became a Tappist Monk where I took a vow of silence Things went well until I spilt hot tea on a fellow monk's privates and was immediatly expelled for his expletive outburst . I'm afraid my 30s were my dark period, although it is fair to say that due to drinking most of that decade is now a blur. HOWEVER things perked up last year as I won ?9m on the lottery.   Ain't life a bitch! see below
> 
> I also have an overactive imagination!




With an imagination like that, you should write books...


----------



## am64 (Mar 25, 2010)

Caroline said:


> There are a few vacancies, but am not sure if they are waht you want the main website is www.bl.uk then look for vacanies or working here. Good luck.



thanks will do xxx


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 25, 2010)

Ive had a few different jobs but currently I am a Charge Nurse in a large prison, which is quite bizarre for me at times! Lots of things go on that keep me and the team very busy, and on the occassions when all my healthcare jobs are done I like to walk the wings, have a cup of prison tea (taste buds not required) with the guys, find out what the gossip and issues are......and from a safe distance I like to watch the sport of landings 'prison ping-pong' - its like nothing you have ever seen before!....oh, and feed the prison cat, who is too fat to escape!


----------



## scotty (Mar 25, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Ive had a few different jobs but currently I am a Charge Nurse in a large prison, which is quite bizarre for me at times! Lots of things go on that keep me and the team very busy, and on the occassions when all my healthcare jobs are done I like to walk the wings, have a cup of prison tea (taste buds not required) with the guys, find out what the gossip and issues are......and from a safe distance I like to watch the sport of landings 'prison ping-pong' - its like nothing you have ever seen before!....oh, and feed the prison cat, who is too fat to escape!



That sounds a cool and exciting job that sugar


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> from a safe distance I like to watch the sport of landings 'prison ping-pong' - its like nothing you have ever seen before!....oh, and feed the prison cat, who is too fat to escape!



Sounds like table football where I went to school... Things could get rather hairy when watching that! That or when the occaisional squash ball was in hand...
As for the prison cat... I'm sure there's a tunnel going somewhere or three... They may also be called Tom, Dick and Harry. Check the cat for false papers!


----------



## Sugarbum (Mar 25, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> Sounds like table football where I went to school... Things could get rather hairy when watching that! That or when the occaisional squash ball was in hand...
> As for the prison cat... I'm sure there's a tunnel going somewhere or three... They may also be called Tom, Dick and Harry. Check the cat for false papers!



We all have individual call signs for the radio, and so does the cat (who doesnt have a radio of course.... he is called Pussy1, there is a Pussy 2 who is free to come and go from the nearby estate....obviously he is Cat D prisoner


----------



## glodee (Mar 25, 2010)

I work for the NHS - qualified as a nurse then went on to do a BSc and MBA while working full time and raising our daughter. Going easier on myself now - the voice of experience - Lol!


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> there is a Pussy 2 who is free to come and go from the nearby estate....obviously he is Cat D prisoner



This sounds like the day boys in the school I went to! We were on the release between 2030 and 0830 hours. Mostly to be found at home burning the midnight oil on work! If we misbehaved the cooler was to be found in various class rooms on virtually all Saturday evenings 1900 - 2100. Boarders were less fortunate... Shaired cells until upper sixth in a fair few cases. Time off for good behaviour was never available!


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 25, 2010)

Seems that there are a fair few of us who are shackled to the NHS in two ways then!


----------



## Annimay (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm just a plain old ordinary office administrator, open post, answer phones etc.


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 25, 2010)

I currently run a Guest House in Killin, Perthshire with my wife.  I used to be in IT for the National Grid in London, Guildford and Wokingham.
You can see our house at:www.craigbuie.com


----------



## am64 (Mar 25, 2010)

Vicsetter said:


> I currently run a Guest House in Killin, Perthshire with my wife.  I used to be in IT for the National Grid in London, Guildford and Wokingham.
> You can see our house at:www.craigbuie.com



what a lovely place


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 25, 2010)

Lovely place. I love Perthshire and still have family there so I also have an excuse to visit.


----------



## stute (Mar 25, 2010)

Im a roadsweeper, driver/ labourer. qualified electrician at that.


----------



## Cate (Mar 25, 2010)

I am currently a full time mum and ad hoc mystery shopper.

Previously I was an Internal Communications Manager.


----------



## Faceman (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Fran. 

I'm a mental health nurse.


----------



## Lizzzie (Mar 25, 2010)

How do you play prison ping-pong? Is it a euphansim?

I'm a small-animal vet


----------



## Old Holborn (Mar 26, 2010)

Was a PBX programmer, now registered disabled.


----------



## Andz~O (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi i'm a carpet fitter


----------



## am64 (Mar 26, 2010)

Old Holborn said:


> Was a PBX programmer, now registered disabled.



whats a PBX ??? soz but i am interested really ??


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 27, 2010)

Frantastic said:


> I've been a busy little bee in the last two weeks searching for a job. I want a new start and new career but don't really know where to look or where to start so it got me thinking....
> 
> ....what do other diabetics do for a living? whats their career choice? where does diabetic Joe Bloggs work?
> 
> ...


I'm unemployed too, i was made redundant 2 years ago. It was a great little job in a charity shop it fitted in with my child, and i also care for my 86 yr old dad. I'm still plodding on looking for part-time work, but i'm finding it difficult  and depressing at times. I try not to look on the black side but i'm not 30 anymore! best wishes sheena


----------



## HelenP (Mar 27, 2010)

In the days BC (before children!)  I was a secretary/PA in the Blood Transfusion Service, but haven't done that now for 28 years.  I think things MAY have changed a little in that time, lol.

Since having a family, I've been a shop assistant, creche worker, nursery helper, playgroup assistant, pharmacy assistant and am currently a part time babysitter for an agency.  I've done voluntary work with families for the last 8 and a half years.

xx


----------



## squidge63 (Mar 27, 2010)

am64 said:


> whats a PBX ??? soz but i am interested really ??



I think it is programming software for telephone systems or similar.


----------



## randomange (Mar 27, 2010)

Cate said:


> I am currently a full time mum and ad hoc mystery shopper.
> 
> Previously I was an Internal Communications Manager.



Ooh mystery shopper! I've never met anyone who actually did this!  I used to work in a bookie's in Glasgow, and anytime someone came in that we didn't recognise we were paranoid it was a mystery shopper!


----------



## am64 (Mar 27, 2010)

squidge63 said:


> I think it is programming software for telephone systems or similar.



thank you xx


----------



## sweetsatin (Mar 27, 2010)

I live/work in a community Supporting adults & children with learning difficulties & mental health problems.
Also a mystery shopper.


----------



## lewis (Mar 27, 2010)

i have been self employed for the last  24 years running my own garage catering for car and small commercial vehicle servicing / repairs


----------



## Cate (Mar 27, 2010)

randomange said:


> Ooh mystery shopper! I've never met anyone who actually did this!  I used to work in a bookie's in Glasgow, and anytime someone came in that we didn't recognise we were paranoid it was a mystery shopper!



LOL you do get all sorts of work from it!  I mainly do high street shops, but have also done telephone based stuff (government agencies mostly) and banks too.

Sometimes National Trust type stuff comes up, but I've never managed to get a free visit to anywhere near my house  also I know people have mystery shopped pubs and restaurants, you get a fee plus an allowance to cover drinks/food - good way of getting a cheap night out if you can get one!

I forgot to say, I also used to be a texpert for AQA 63336 - text in a question, odds are I'd have been the person answering it for you!  I got paid 30p per answer I gave, it was good because I could sit on the sofa of an evening with a laptop and earn a few quid.  Not going to pay the bills though!


----------



## am64 (Mar 27, 2010)

Cate said:


> LOL you do get all sorts of work from it!  I mainly do high street shops, but have also done telephone based stuff (government agencies mostly) and banks too.
> 
> Sometimes National Trust type stuff comes up, but I've never managed to get a free visit to anywhere near my house  also I know people have mystery shopped pubs and restaurants, you get a fee plus an allowance to cover drinks/food - good way of getting a cheap night out if you can get one!
> 
> I forgot to say, I also used to be a texpert for AQA 63336 - text in a question, odds are I'd have been the person answering it for you!  I got paid 30p per answer I gave, it was good because I could sit on the sofa of an evening with a laptop and earn a few quid.  Not going to pay the bills though!



how do you get a job as a mystery shopper is an agency or something ?


----------



## gail1 (Mar 27, 2010)

im off work long term due to mental health issues but have managed to get back into education and get myself a degree if that counts


----------



## aymes (Mar 27, 2010)

randomange said:


> Ooh mystery shopper! I've never met anyone who actually did this!  I used to work in a bookie's in Glasgow, and anytime someone came in that we didn't recognise we were paranoid it was a mystery shopper!



I do some mystery shopping, so much fun. Tend to go for the food and pub type ones, it's given me the excuse to go to places I would never have considered. The bit I hate is if I do have a bad experience, I shouldn't but I feel so bad when I put in a bad report!

My actual job is as a manager for a charity.


----------



## aymes (Mar 27, 2010)

am64 said:


> how do you get a job as a mystery shopper is an agency or something ?



There are quite a few, I can pm you the link for the company I'm with if you like?


----------



## Cate (Mar 27, 2010)

am64 said:


> how do you get a job as a mystery shopper is an agency or something ?



https://cybershop.gfk.com/Cybershop2Web/Public/Welcome.aspx might help  there are quite a few agencies who do it, this is the one I normally work for (hope posting the link is OK on here?)


----------



## ruthelliot (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm also a small animal vet - currently having much more success stabilising my patients than i am my son!!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Mar 27, 2010)

AndyS said:


> Hi Fran
> 
> I'm an I.T. Manager
> 
> ...



HI Andy i noticed you are on Ramipril, i am also taking Ramipril i know it's  blood pressure medication but i don't take it for that, how about you? sheena


----------



## PhilT (Mar 29, 2010)

am64 said:


> whats a PBX ??? soz but i am interested really ??


 
PBX stands for Private Branch Exchange and is a telephone exchange used by a particular business or office.

PBX's make connections between internal phones in a private organization.

We have a PBX system where I work because we are based in a number of different buildings and PBX's are more cost efficient than having to dial to another building using a public network.


----------



## rachelha (Mar 29, 2010)

I am a finance officer at the Royal botanical garden in Edinburgh, I deal with all their funding from grants, trusts, research councils etc.  I got about half way through my accountancy exams before realising there was no way I could keep studying whilst working full time, and get my hba1c low enough to start trying for kids so I have given up on becoming qualified for the moment.

Amyes - which charity do you work for?


----------



## falcon123 (Apr 12, 2010)

After Saturday I am a retired tipster. Unfortuneatley I listened to myself!


----------



## topcat123 (Apr 12, 2010)

just now im cross between being a student and being unemployed. in the past i was an admin assistance and also a catering assistance and worked voluntary with the disabled.


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 12, 2010)

Frantastic - what a great thread!  it's been really interesting finding out what you all do.  I am a Receptionist/General Secretary for a University.  My partner is currently studying to become an electrician - has anyone got any good advice for him?  lol


----------



## AngelaL (Apr 12, 2010)

since i was 16 i've had many jobs i've been a sandwich maker once, a sales assistant twice and a baker twice (when i say baker i mean in the pie and pasty selling way, not big hats and kneeding dough) for the past 2 years i have been a supervisor at sainsbury's and i think i am going to stick at this job.


----------



## cazscot (Apr 12, 2010)

Worked for 20 years as Admin/Secretary then decided to back into education, currently in 2nd year doing a BSC in Biomedical Science


----------

